# Namensänderung beim Alutech Keiler



## gabbacore (20. August 2006)

Ich war jetzt eben auf der Alutech Site, und habe bemerkt, dass bei der Rahmenübersicht der Keiler weg ist, statt dessen steht jetzt ein ein neuer Rahmen. WS0815-DH. Als ich ihn anklickte kam aber trotzdem das Bild des bisherigen Keiler?! Auch in der Beschreibeung wurden alle "Keiler" duch den Name WS0815-DH ersetzt.
Gibt es da eine Namenänderung? Warum?


----------



## Maui (21. August 2006)

rate mal. Namesschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_München (21. August 2006)

Oh neee,
wer denn?

Minenräumpanzer

Marathon-Rennen

Marketing


----------



## Marina (21. August 2006)

is ja bescheuert... des name war so gut... mein erster Gedanke war bei dem Name Wildsau (wegen dem WS) 0815(im sinne von billig, durchschnittlich) und DH eben... des 0815 stört mich total!!!


----------



## Maui (21. August 2006)

finds auch doof. aber was solls. der rahme ist trotzudem nur geil und alles andere als 0815. vielleich grad deswegen


----------



## Marina (21. August 2006)

mag sein 
aber keiler war einfach geil. vielleicht überlegen se sich was anderes... ich hoffs doch mal, denn wie kommt das denn: "was fährst du fürn bike?" "n Alutech WS0815DH" ????


----------



## Maui (21. August 2006)

ich fahre ein WS08015 (formerly known as Keiler  )  ich würds einfach SAUGEIL taufen


----------



## Marina (21. August 2006)

oh ja, das wärs 
oder geile sau. aber des is dann wieder zu anzüglich bestimmt... wobei... die bitch is ja nich besser


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. August 2006)

wußtichs doch... ich hatte damals schon vor namensrechtlichen problemen gewarnt. gibt noch ein paar andere hersteller (auch fahrrad) die diesen namen haben.


----------



## Marina (21. August 2006)

aber es heißen ja eh mehrere sachen so wie man pben gesehen hat... also is doch pieps. vielleicht findet sich ja n neuer name. da die Namen ja eh nich auf den Alutech-Bikes stehen isses ja aber immerhin beim Kauf kein Prob, sonst gibts ja ein und das selbe bike mit verschiedenen namen^^


----------



## wernster (21. August 2006)

das ist ja mal voll der kack...
da hätte man sich vielleicht auch mal vorher informieren sollen bzgl des namen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (21. August 2006)

Schade, dass Pudel nicht geschützt ist.


----------



## saturno (21. August 2006)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> Oh neee,
> wer denn?
> 
> Minenräumpanzer
> ...










    Deutsches Patent- und Markenamt  

  Abfragezeitpunkt: 21.08.2006 21:07:53 

Registernummer/Aktenzeichen: 30624972.3  



UG01 - Kurzer Überblick 
Markentext:  Keiler 
Markenform:  Wortmarke 
Inhaber:  Grzeschik, Michael, 76829 Landau 
Leitklasse:  12 
Klassen:  12 
Letzter Verfahrensstand:  Marke eingetragen, Widerspruchsfrist läuft 


UG10 - Allgemeine Angaben 
Markentext:  Keiler 
Markenform:  Wortmarke 
Letzter Verfahrensstand:  Marke eingetragen, Widerspruchsfrist läuft 


UG15 - Inhaber, Vertreter 
Name und Wohnort/Sitz
des Anmelders/Inhabers der Marke:  Grzeschik, Michael, 76829 Landau 
Zustellungsanschrift:  Michael Grzeschik Velo-Discount
Meerweibchenstr. 11 
76829 Landau



UG20 - Waren/Dienstleistungen (gegenwärtiger Stand) 
Leitklasse:  12 
Klassen:  12 
Erfassung / Umklassifizierung gemäß Nizzaer Klassifikation (NCL 8)   
Waren/Dienstleistungen (gegenwärtiger Stand):    
Klasse 12:  Fahrräder 


UG30 - Verfahren (Chronologie) 
Anmeldetag:  15.04.2006 
Tag der Eintragung:  26.07.2006 
Tag der Veröffentlichung der Eintragung:  25.08.2006 


UG40 - Widerspruchsverfahren 


UG50 - Teilungen 


UG55 - Rechtsübergänge, Teilweise Rechtsübergänge 


UG60 - Löschungen, Teillöschungen 


UG70 - Dingliche Rechte, Zwangsvollstreckung, Insolvenz-/Konkursverfahren 


UG80 - Änderungen im Namen oder in der Anschrift des Inhabers/Vertreters 


UG90 - Berichtigungen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. August 2006)

tja dumm gelaufen


----------



## der-tick.de (21. August 2006)

Am meisten tut es weh, das es vom Velo Discount registriert ist. Die sind doch sonst wirklich immer Planlos!


----------



## MoesTaverne (22. August 2006)

Jop das wundert mich auch denn das letzt mal als ich im Velo-Discount war hatten die die Beschriftung von manchen Räder wieder abgemacht und gemeint das es Namenrechtliche Probleme gäbe. So wie es aussieht ham die dann doch den Namen bekommen. Naja komisch dann gibs jetzt wieder das "Freiwild Keiler"
Aber bei dem Alutech WS0815DH kann es nicht bleiben das klingt echt besch*****.


----------



## der-tick.de (22. August 2006)

Also doch wieder Leitbache?  
Der Name ist ziemlich sicher noch nicht eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (22. August 2006)

der wärs. schreib doch alutech gleich mal ne mail


----------



## Maui (22. August 2006)

RACE-SAU find ich auch passend


----------



## El-Ollinero (22. August 2006)

OFF TOPIC!

Maui wann kann man wieder mit einer intakten Soulrider Seite rechnen?
Viele Links hier im Forum lassen sich nicht mehr anklicken, ohne das ein Login Fenster aufgeht.
Schonmal danke für eine Antwort.


----------



## Maui (22. August 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC!
> 
> Maui wann kann man wieder mit einer intakten Soulrider Seite rechnen?
> Viele Links hier im Forum lassen sich nicht mehr anklicken, ohne das ein Login Fenster aufgeht.
> Schonmal danke für eine Antwort.



OFF Topic: 
wir hoffen in ende nächster woche vielleicht dauerts auch noch eine woche länger. die spacken haben ALLE bilder auf unser page gelöscht. wir wollen jetzt die secur-risiken die so ein content system mitsich bringen kann so gut wie es geht schließen. 

danke nochmal an aLpTurkTegin die nix besseres zu tun haben  

hier gehts zu den Assis


----------



## El-Ollinero (22. August 2006)

das sind doch die selben spacken die fast wöchentlich die MTB Rider Seite hacken.

Warum legt denen keiner das Handwerk?
Der Verfassungsschutz interessiert sich sehr für solcherlei Typen.
Ausserdem haben sie doch spuren hinterlassen und haben nachweislich einen eingtragenen Verein angegriffen und ein Forum.
Für sowas sind doch die Staatsanwaltschaften sehr empfänglich...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. August 2006)

hihihi, der verfassungsschutz interessiert sich nen scheiss für solche typen. das mußte schon der soko internetkriminalität melden oder mal bei deiner zuständigen staatsanwaltschaft ne zarte anfrage starten...
#

ONTOPIC: ich finde RENNSAU besser als RACESAU. erstens nicht so englischdeutschgemisch und zweitens leichter auszusprechen.


----------



## Maui (22. August 2006)

jo hast rescht der denglisch kroms nervt. mal abgesehen von unseren vereinsnahmen


----------



## Magicforce (20. September 2006)

HI 
also ich fänd PISTENSAU gut ..   

 Gruß 
-magic-


----------



## dubbel (21. September 2006)

warum dann nicht gleich Fixau ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. September 2006)

'zefix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. September 2006)

juhu aufeinmal waren 3 posts da


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. September 2006)

da is schon n neuer name in der mache  es is auch schon einer ins auge gefasst worden is aber noch geheim 

grüße
Tom


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. September 2006)

--


----------



## Maui (9. November 2006)

denneuen Namen kann man auf der Homepage jetzt lesen.

K E I L E R  jippi


----------



## Marina (9. November 2006)

juhu


----------



## dubbel (9. November 2006)

naja


----------



## Maui (9. November 2006)

ich hab mein Keiler soweiso auch Heimlich immer Keiler genannt passt einfach zu gut


----------



## Marina (9. November 2006)

nich nur du  als ob den jemand ws0815dh genannt hätte


----------

